# Já ho nebyl schopnej brát!



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem
Otec se ptá syna, jaké byli vztahy s druhým manželem matky. On odpovidá: Já ho nebyl schopnej brát. 
Co to přesně znamená?
Děkuju moc


----------



## jazyk

Non lo sopportavo.


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc moc!


----------



## bibax

Non lo sopportavo (penavo?).

In Italian it probably means "nesnášel jsem ho" or "nemohl jsem ho vystát" (snést/snášet/vystát někoho) which is too strong.

But "Já ho nebyl schopnej brát!" can simply mean: Nerozuměl jsem mu. Nenašel jsem k němu vztah. Nenašli jsme společnou řeč.


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, dobry... děkuju, tak není to tak silný jako - nesnášel jsem ho - ?


----------



## bibax

IMHO není.

"Já ho nebyl schopnej brát." zní spíše shovívavě.


----------



## Managa

Zdravím všechny.

*"Já ho nebyl schopnej brát."* by se mohlo vyložit také jako že ho *nebyl schopný respektovat*.

Souhlasím, že "*non lo sopportavo*" ve smyslu "*nemohl jsem ho vystát*" apod. není přesný překlad.


----------



## adelarezkova

Ve velmi moderní hovorové formě by to mohlo znamenat i že ho nechápal. Často slyším kamarády říkat " ja to nebrala" ve smyslu " já to nepochopila"


----------

